# Looking for Children's Trick or treat song



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like the song from Disney's "Trick or Treat", with Huey, Dewey and Louie and Donald. Here are the lyrics, near as I can tell:
-------
Trick or treat, Trick or treat, Trick or treat for Halloween
Better give a treat that's good to eat if you wanna keep life serene
Trick or treat, Trick or treat, Trick or treat the whole night through
Little scalawags with fiendish gags can make it tough on you

So when ghosts and goblins by the score
Ring the bell on your front door
Better not be stingy or your nightmare will come true


----------



## pumpkingutter329 (Oct 22, 2008)

The song is Trick or Treat by The Mellomen. Check the post "Trick or Treat by the Mellomen" in this forum and you'll find a link to download the song. I looked for this song for days before I posted on this forum. 2 hours later one of the members sent the link. I should've tried this a long time ago. Hope this is what you're looking for.


----------

